# [EVDL] Mitsuibishi battery replacement cost, other options



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I'm contemplating buying the Mitsuibishi electric car, the i-miev as it's called. Even though there is a 8 year/100,000 mile warranty on the battery, I'm wondering how much it would cost at today's prices to replace the battery. The website lists the battery as: 16 kWh lithium-ion, 330V, 88 cells. Also, are battery costs expected to decline in the next few years? I'd like the car to run a lot more than 8 years.

Also, would that car be very expensive to insure?

We can't affort the Leaf but want a highway speed, 4 seater, with a range of 50+ miles. Are there any other ev options as inexpensive as the Mitsuibishi? I'm not interested in doing a conversion myself.

Thanks for any info,
John
-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20111102/a0efa863/attachment.html 
_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I had a similar scenario on my Honda Insight. I replaced the battery pack after 9 years and 170k miles. It was definitely out of warranty. It's a much smaller pack and a different technology than what the OEM EVs are currently using so I can't be helpful on the pricing, but my experience lines up with exactly what Dave is saying. In my case the cost of a replacement pack never really went down from when the car was brand new. It is still in the $3000 range to take it into the dealer and have a replacement pack dropped in. I did it myself with a slightly used pack out of a wrecked Insight for under $500. The Honda Insight was never a high volume car. They only sold around 10K or so in the US over the production life, but I still had no problem finding a replacement pack. I just watched ebay and craigslist for a couple of weeks until one came up that seemed like the right deal for me. There were several available during that time that I did not buy either because I d!
id not like the price or did not feel like they were new enough.
damon

> Date: Wed, 2 Nov 2011 07:58:00 -0400
> From: [email protected]
> To: [email protected]
> Subject: Re: [EVDL] Mitsuibishi battery replacement cost, other options
> 
> John,
> 
> Right now, no one really knows what a replacement pack will cost.
> Battery costs should decrease the next few years as production ramps
> up. I bought my Leaf with the idea that replacement costs won't be too
> outrageous. With the Leaf, I also believe that by the time I need a
> new pack, there will be so many on the road that I can pick up a
> gently used pack out of a late model wreck for a reasonable price. So
> right now, it really just takes faith that something will be available
> when the time comes. Meanwhile, you can get a rough idea based on the
> current price of large format Li cells even though they're not exactly
> what is used in your car.
> 
> Dave
> 



-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20111102/4f5ee54f/attachment.html 
_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > I'm contemplating buying the Mitsuibishi electric car, the i-miev as it's
> > called. Even though there is a 8 year/100,000 mile warranty on the
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> jfl19 wrote:
> >
> > I'm contemplating buying the Mitsuibishi electric car, the i-miev as it's
> > called. Even though there is a 8 year/100,000 mile warranty on the
> ...


----------

